# libertà di espressione



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

*libertà di espressione*

alla luce dei fatti degli ultimi giorni vi chiedo: in cosa consiste, secondo voi, la libertà di espressione? quando ve ne sentite privati?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

idealisticamente parlando: la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua; se vedo che il discorso si infiamma troppo è inutile che io provi a convincerti, tanto io continuerò a dire A e tu B, nn siamo a fare una trattativa sindacale e dobbiamo necessariamente trovare un compromesso.

...e sono sempre sicuro che il silenzio sia sempre la migliore risposta ai provocatori...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti degli ultimi giorni vi chiedo: in cosa consiste, secondo voi, la libertà di espressione? quando ve ne sentite privati?


quando non ti posso dire che mangi come un'idrovora e qualcuno mi cazzia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> idealisticamente parlando: la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua; se vedo che il discorso si infiamma troppo è inutile che io provi a convincerti, tanto io continuerò a dire A e tu B, nn siamo a fare una trattativa sindacale e dobbiamo necessariamente trovare un compromesso.
> 
> ...e sono sempre sicuro che il silenzio sia *sempre* la migliore risposta ai provocatori...


secondo me non sempre. a volte mi sembra paura di rispondere o di confrontarsi. altre volte la miglior risposta.


----------



## lale75 (3 Febbraio 2009)

il poter dire quello che penso sapendo che il mio interlocutore, anche se non condivide, mi rispetta e mi lascia parlare. Al silenzio arrivo solo quando capisco che, invece, la persona con cui sto parlando vuole prevaricarmi.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> idealisticamente parlando: la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua; se vedo che il discorso si infiamma troppo è inutile che io provi a convincerti, tanto io continuerò a dire A e tu B, nn siamo a fare una trattativa sindacale e dobbiamo necessariamente trovare un compromesso.
> 
> ...e sono sempre sicuro che il silenzio sia sempre la migliore risposta ai provocatori...


 
a volte credo sia normale che i toni si infiammino, specie su certi temi, l'importante è no ntrascendere. Non si tratta di far cambiare idea a qualcuno ma di spiegare perchè io la vedo così, se si arriva ad un "ho capito il tuo ragionamento, ma la vedo in maniera differente" è già un ottimo risultato. Io mi sneto privata della mia libertà quando si arriva ad un punto tale che no npuoi + parlare, ma devi urlare perchè altrimenti gli altri non ti sentono perchè urlano tutti + di te. non so se sono stata chiara...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> idealisticamente parlando: la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua; se vedo che il discorso si infiamma troppo è inutile che io provi a convincerti, tanto io continuerò a dire A e tu B, nn siamo a fare una trattativa sindacale e dobbiamo necessariamente trovare un compromesso.
> 
> ...*e sono sempre sicuro che il silenzio sia sempre la migliore risposta ai provocatori*...



Non sempre... certe volte bisogna mettere i limiti che altri, evidentemente, non si pongono


----------



## lale75 (3 Febbraio 2009)

A certi piace parlare solo per sentire il suono della loro voce


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> il poter dire quello che penso sapendo che il mio interlocutore, anche se non condivide, mi rispetta e mi lascia parlare. Al silenzio arrivo solo quando capisco che, invece, la persona con cui sto parlando vuole prevaricarmi.


 
anche x me è così. in parole povere non mi sento limitata dalle regole perchè l'anarchia è un'assurdità ma dal volere a tutti i costi farmi tacere sminuendo un mio parere


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me non sempre. a volte mi sembra paura di rispondere o di confrontarsi. altre volte la miglior risposta.


ci sono persone con cui vale la pena confrontarsi, quando il discorso si scalda troppo e ho già detto la mia che senso ha continuare a fare a testate?


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> idealisticamente parlando: la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua; se vedo che il discorso si infiamma troppo è inutile che io provi a convincerti, tanto io continuerò a dire A e tu B, nn siamo a fare una trattativa sindacale e dobbiamo necessariamente trovare un compromesso.
> *
> ...e sono sempre sicuro che il silenzio sia sempre la migliore risposta ai provocatori...*




Ora ho capito il perche' non mi rispondi quando ti quoto ... grazie per la chiarezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a volte credo sia normale che i toni si infiammino, specie su certi temi, l'importante è no ntrascendere. Non si tratta di far cambiare idea a qualcuno ma di spiegare perchè io la vedo così, *se si arriva ad un "ho capito il tuo ragionamento, ma la vedo in maniera differente" è già un ottimo risultato*. Io mi sneto privata della mia libertà quando si arriva ad un punto tale che no npuoi + parlare, ma devi urlare perchè altrimenti gli altri non ti sentono perchè urlano tutti + di te. non so se sono stata chiara...


ma se nn ci si arriva fino a quando si continua?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ora ho capito il perche' non mi rispondi quando ti quoto ... grazie per la chiarezza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nn è vero, se vale la pena ti rispondo, via...


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma se nn ci si arriva fino a quando si continua?


non hai torto, ma io sono una di quelle che ha molta pazienza.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti degli ultimi giorni vi chiedo: in cosa consiste, secondo voi, la libertà di espressione? quando ve ne sentite privati?


 Quando non posso sostenere un mio punto di vista, per quanto abberrante sia. La democrazia vera in teoria è un barile vuoto, che non deve contenere nessuna morale od etica predefinita. Sarà la maggioranza a riempirlo.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando non posso sostenere un mio punto di vista, per quanto abberrante sia. La democrazia vera in teoria è un barile vuoto, che non deve contenere nessuna morale od etica predefinita. Sarà la maggioranza a riempirlo.


 
quoto


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando non posso sostenere un mio punto di vista, per quanto abberrante sia. La democrazia vera in teoria è un barile vuoto, che non deve contenere nessuna morale od etica predefinita. *Sarà la maggioranza a riempirlo*.


GIA' la maggioranza, hai detto bene.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sempre... certe volte bisogna mettere i limiti che altri, evidentemente, non si pongono


i limiti si possono mettere in tanti modi, no sicuramente alimentando il fuoco, ci sono persone che si 'nutrono' di guerre verbali (vedi troll, sia in internet che nel mondo reale)


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Infatti non sono particolarmente democratico... la maggioranza di solito ha torto.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando non posso sostenere un mio punto di vista, per quanto abberrante sia. La democrazia vera in teoria è un barile vuoto, che non deve contenere nessuna morale od etica predefinita. Sarà la maggioranza a riempirlo.


Conordo.

Ma ogni democrazia punisce comunque chi non rispetta le leggi.

Nel caso di questo forum, o altri, non si puo' considerare l'offesa gratuita liberta' d'espressione


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non sono particolarmente democratico... la maggioranza di solito ha torto.


di solito?? sempre


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> i limiti si possono mettere in tanti modi, no sicuramente alimentando il fuoco, ci sono persone che si 'nutrono' di guerre verbali (vedi troll, sia in internet che nel mondo reale)



Ma ti do ragione... quello che intendo e' che la risposta certe volte e' d'obbligo... poi posso mollare...in genere lo faccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando non posso sostenere un mio punto di vista, per quanto abberrante sia. La democrazia vera in teoria è un barile vuoto, che non deve contenere nessuna morale od etica predefinita. Sarà la maggioranza a riempirlo.


 In teoria.
In pratica abbiamo una Costituzione che indica chiaramente i principi a cui si ispira e se, secondo la Carta Fondamentale, non sono consentite discriminazioni per sesso, razza, religione, condizioni sociali, non possono essere sostenuti, pure insultando (e qui si va contro le regole della netiquette e del forum), pareri che vadano contro le leggi vigenti.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Conordo.
> 
> Ma ogni democrazia punisce comunque chi non rispetta le leggi.
> 
> Nel caso di questo forum, o altri, non si puo' considerare l'offesa gratuita liberta' d'espressione


Non quotarmi quando scrivo queste vaccate... mi son riletto, ho scritto aberrante con due b...


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Questo 3d è nato proprio x riflettere sulla mancanza di libertà lamentata da alcuni utenti. io non mi sento assolutamente limitata dallo Staff, dalle regole, etc. voi?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In teoria.
> In pratica abbiamo una Costituzione che indica chiaramente i principi a cui si ispira e se, secondo la Carta Fondamentale, non sono consentite discriminazioni per sesso, razza, religione, condizioni sociali, non possono essere sostenuti, pure insultando (e qui si va contro le regole della netiquette e del forum), pareri che vadano contro le leggi vigenti.


 Infatti non siamo in vera democrazia.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo me non sempre. a volte *mi sembra paura di rispondere o di confrontarsi*. altre volte la miglior risposta.


 paura di che?
quando vedi che non c'è soluzione è inutile perdere tempo ed energia


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Questo 3d è nato proprio x riflettere sulla mancanza di libertà lamentata da alcuni utenti. io non mi sento assolutamente limitata dallo Staff, dalle regole, etc. voi?


 Io son sempre stato contrario alla moderazione...


----------



## lale75 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando non posso sostenere un mio punto di vista, per quanto abberrante sia. La democrazia vera in teoria è un barile vuoto, che non deve contenere nessuna morale od etica predefinita. Sarà la maggioranza a riempirlo.


per me in una democrazia si deve comunque tenere conto dell'esistenza di una minoranza che ha diritto di esistere ed esprimersi. Se si nega questo diritto quello che per te è democrazia, perchè la pensi come la maggioranza, per me è dittatura


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> paura di che?
> *quando vedi che non c'è soluzione è inutile perdere tempo ed energia*


e ti riquoto...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> per me in una democrazia si deve comunque tenere conto dell'esistenza di una minoranza che ha diritto di esistere ed esprimersi. Se si nega questo diritto quello che per te è democrazia, perchè la pensi come la maggioranza, per me è dittatura


 Sono d'accordo. In teoria anche un singolo è minoranza, e deve poter esprimere qualunque idea, anche la più ributtante per l'intera collettività.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io son sempre stato contrario alla moderazione...


a me, invece, sembra segno di civiltà. perchè instaura regole e le fa rispettare, senza sarebbe anarchia....e l'anarchia no nesiste manco nel mondo animale


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti do ragione... quello che intendo e' che la risposta certe volte e' d'obbligo... poi posso mollare...in genere lo faccio


concordo.
primo perchè non tutti sono santa maria goretti, secondo perchè se ti lascio fare una volta  la seconda ti sentirai autirizzato a rifare una battuta che non puoi permetterti di fare


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non quotarmi quando scrivo queste vaccate... mi son riletto, ho scritto aberrante con due b...


Solo un refuso... ti amo comunque


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo un refuso... ti amo comunque


 La forza granitica dell'amore... non cede nemmeno di fronte a certe avversità!


----------



## lale75 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. In teoria anche un singolo è minoranza, e deve poter esprimere qualunque idea, anche la più ributtante per l'intera collettività.


e infatti io in questo preciso momento storico non mi sento di vivere in una vera democrazia.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a me, invece, sembra segno di civiltà. perchè instaura regole e le fa rispettare, senza sarebbe anarchia....e *l'anarchia no nesiste manco nel mondo animale*


 Il che la direbbe lunga... nella differenziazione da seguire. In ogni caso, non è vero... ci sono animali "sociali" ed animali "anarchici".


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il che la direbbe lunga... nella differenziazione da seguire. In ogni caso, non è vero... ci sono animali "sociali" ed animali "anarchici".


quello che intendevo dire è che ogni società si deve fondare su regole, non si può e non si deve arrivare al punto che ognuno fa ciò che gli passa x la testa e questo vale anche x la comunicazione. mi devo attenere a certe etichette, non per formalismo, ma perchè è un certo mio modo di esprimermi potrebbe ferire un'altra persona e questo non è giusto. la mia libertà no npuò e non deve prevaricare la tua


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *quello che intendevo dire è che ogni società si deve fondare su regole*, non si può e non si deve arrivare al punto che ognuno fa ciò che gli passa x la testa e questo vale anche x la comunicazione. mi devo attenere a certe etichette, non per formalismo, ma perchè è un certo mio modo di esprimermi potrebbe ferire un'altra persona e questo non è giusto. la mia libertà no npuò e non deve prevaricare la tua


 Assolutamente vero.
Ma questo forum poteva essere un luogo "diverso"... in ogni caso, meglio non riprendere queste vecchie diatribe mille volte affrontate e già risolte... il discorso che ponevi all'inizio è generale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quello che intendevo dire è che ogni società si deve fondare su regole, non si può e non si deve arrivare al punto che ognuno fa ciò che gli passa x la testa e questo vale anche x la comunicazione. mi devo attenere a certe etichette, non per formalismo, ma perchè è un certo mio modo di esprimermi potrebbe ferire un'altra persona e questo non è giusto. la mia libertà no npuò e non deve prevaricare la tua

















Anche perché certe offese dette di persona avrebbero come conseguenza una denuncia o... un pugno sul naso...


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo.
> primo perchè non tutti sono *santa maria goretti*, secondo perchè se ti lascio fare una volta la seconda ti sentirai autirizzato a rifare una battuta che non puoi permetterti di fare


 non occorre essere santa maria goretti soprattutto se prima di lasciare il campo si è stati ben chiari.
diciamo che non siamo tutti uguali ma eviterei di fare dell'ironia all"ambiguità" dichiusa toni diversi


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non occorre essere santa maria goretti soprattutto se prima di lasciare il campo si è stati ben chiari.
> diciamo che non siamo tutti uguali ma eviterei di fare dell'ironia all"ambiguità" dichiusa toni diversi


non ti ho mica capita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Quello che noto qui (come accade a me nella vita) che chi offende si vede richiamato, ma non viene ripagato della stessa moneta.

Mi spiego: se io venissimi apostrofata come cornuta sulla base delle mie dichiarazioni fatte (è la realtà, anche se è un termine stupidissimo che non mi offende) da chi so che , facciamo l'ipotesi, ha rubato la mia reazione non sarebbe mai dirgli "ladro!" ma fargli notare la mancanza di educazione o al limite dirgli che potrebbe capitare anche a lui.
Mi domando sempre perché s usi tanta delicatezza, cercando di non ferire chi non si è fatto alcun problema a farlo.
Non credo che si tratti solo di non voler scendere al suo livello, ma della presenza di un tabù a far male davvero.


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che si tratti solo di non voler scendere al suo livello, ma della presenza di un tabù a far male davvero.


e che non è da tutti


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che noto qui (come accade a me nella vita) che chi offende si vede richiamato, ma non viene ripagato della stessa moneta.
> 
> Mi spiego: se io venissimi apostrofata come cornuta sulla base delle mie dichiarazioni fatte (è la realtà, anche se è un termine stupidissimo che non mi offende) da chi so che , facciamo l'ipotesi, ha rubato la mia reazione non sarebbe mai dirgli "ladro!" ma fargli notare la mancanza di educazione o al limite dirgli che potrebbe capitare anche a lui.
> Mi domando sempre perché s usi tanta delicatezza, cercando di non ferire chi non si è fatto alcun problema a farlo.
> Non credo che si tratti solo di non voler scendere al suo livello, ma della presenza di un tabù a far male davvero.


Perchè non lasciamo perdere il forum? Il discorso era interessante perchè generale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non lasciamo perdere il forum? Il discorso era interessante perchè generale.


 Ma io anche nella vita non rispondo con quel che so che potrebbe far male.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io anche nella vita non rispondo con quel che so che potrebbe far male.


 Dal poco che ho capito di te leggendoti, non faccio alcuna fatica a crederti.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io anche nella vita non rispondo con quel che so che potrebbe far male.


La penso anch'io così. Se so che una persona ha una debolezza è + forte di me non cerco di colpirla proprio lì. ne posso parlare, posso ragionarci ma se vedo che dalle mie parole trae solo sofferenza mollo il colpo


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

Comunque io non capisco perche' si parli di liberta' d'espressione... perdonatemi sono limitata.

Se dicessi qualcosa e venissi presa a mazzate posso capire mi sentirei limitata... al momento sono apposto... dico quello che mi pare col giusto tono. Non credo si viva in dittatura, almeno non cosi' palese.

Veramente io vorrei un esempio concreto di limitazione alla liberta' d'espressione


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che noto qui (come accade a me nella vita) che chi offende si vede richiamato, ma non viene ripagato della stessa moneta.
> 
> Mi spiego: se io venissimi apostrofata come cornuta sulla base delle mie dichiarazioni fatte (è la realtà, anche se è un termine stupidissimo che non mi offende) da chi so che , facciamo l'ipotesi, ha rubato la mia reazione non sarebbe mai dirgli "ladro!" ma fargli notare la mancanza di educazione o al limite dirgli che potrebbe capitare anche a lui.
> *Mi domando sempre perché s usi tanta delicatezza, cercando di non ferire chi non si è fatto alcun problema a farlo.*
> *Non credo che si tratti solo di non voler scendere al suo livello, ma della presenza di un tabù a far male davvero.*



ma scusa persa...per lo stesso principio che hai difeso nel post di LDS :è inutile usare toni che non ritieni civili e corretti


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io non capisco perche' si parli di liberta' d'espressione... perdonatemi sono limitata.
> 
> Se dicessi qualcosa e venissi presa a mazzate posso capire mi sentirei limitata... al momento sono apposto... dico quello che mi pare col giusto tono. Non credo si viva in dittatura, almeno non cosi' palese.
> 
> *Veramente io vorrei un esempio concreto di limitazione alla liberta' d'espressione*


I neri sono più stupidi dei bianchi. Affermando questo (e preciso che non sono affatto d'accordo con questa idea), incorri in un reato di opinione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ci sono persone con cui vale la pena confrontarsi, quando il discorso si scalda troppo e ho già detto la mia che senso ha continuare a fare a testate?


e io che ne so se la persona con cui parlo è una persona "con cui vale la pena"?
tra l'altro mi sembra un po' presuntuoso come ragionamento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/b]
> ma scusa persa...per lo stesso principio che hai difeso nel post di LDS :è inutile usare toni che non ritieni civili e corretti


In linea di principio e razionalmente.
E questo vale quando si fanno discorsi su questioni di principio.
Ma quando si viene feriti personalmente, colpiti proprio su una cosa che fa male e che si è confidato è normale perdere il controllo.
Invece c'è chi (io sono una, ma ho visto che qui non son la sola) non reagisce utilizzando la confidenza che ha fatto l'altro per colpire nello stesso modo nel punto più scoperto e sensibile.
Non è una scelta etica razionale è proprio un blocco.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *e io che ne so se la persona con cui parlo è una persona "con cui vale la pena"?*
> tra l'altro mi sembra un po' presuntuoso come ragionamento


 non dire che non te ne accorgi .è una presunzione che sento fortemente di avere
e poi mi basta sapere se *per me* ne valga la pena


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e io che ne so se la persona con cui parlo è una persona "con cui vale la pena"?
> tra l'altro mi sembra un po' presuntuoso come ragionamento


se in una discussione tu dici a e l'altro dopo 100 spiegazioni continua a dire b non ci vuole una mente illuminata per capire che non ne uscirete mai.
è chiaro che tu decidi se ne vale la pena..chi dovrebbe deciderlo?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I neri sono più stupidi dei bianchi. Affermando questo (e preciso che non sono affatto d'accordo con questa idea), incorri in un reato di opinione.


Piu' che altro diresti una minchiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Pero' tecnicamente potresti dirlo... paghi le conseguenza ma sei libero di dirlo.

Per assurdo: sono libero di uccidere ma ne paghero' le conseguenze


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In linea di principio e razionalmente.
> E questo vale quando si fanno discorsi su questioni di principio.
> Ma quando si viene feriti personalmente, colpiti proprio su una cosa che fa male e che si è confidato è normale perdere il controllo.
> *Invece c'è chi (io sono una, ma ho visto che qui non son la sola) non reagisce utilizzando la confidenza che ha fatto l'altro per colpire nello stesso modo nel punto più scoperto e sensibile.*
> *Non è una scelta etica razionale è proprio un blocco*.


Beh, questa no nè libertà di espressione è bastardaggine


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e io che ne so se la persona con cui parlo è una persona "con cui vale la pena"?
> tra l'altro mi sembra un po' presuntuoso come ragionamento


dai angelo, per tornare alle dinamiche del forum, al terzo post di una persona si capisce che tipo sia, se ha voglia di confrontarsi o solo di far casino, se è flessibile da poterci parlare o l'unica forma è lo scontro... poi ci si può sbagliare ma preferisco rischiare che fare inutile casino.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non dire che non te ne accorgi* .è una presunzione che sento fortemente di avere
> e poi mi basta sapere se *per me* ne valga la pena


stiam parlando del forum, o in generale? stiamo parlando di una conversazione tra amici o tra ipotetici sconosciuti?

in quest'ultimo caso, non lo so. e prima di affermare con certezza che per me non ne vale la pena, voglio esserne certa.

mi è capitato diverse volte di pensare che qualcuno non ne valesse la pena e di ricredermi. e anche il contrario.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che altro diresti una minchiata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Assurdo... se pago delle conseguenze penali per una mia opinione, non sono libero di professarla, che sia una minchiata o meno. Volevi un esempio, te ne ho fornito uno valido. Potrei fartene molti altri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai angelo, per tornare alle dinamiche del forum, *al terzo post di una persona si capisce che tipo sia*, se ha voglia di confrontarsi o solo di far casino, se è flessibile da poterci parlare o l'unica forma è lo scontro... poi ci si può sbagliare ma preferisco rischiare che fare inutile casino.


non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> se in una discussione tu dici a e l'altro dopo 100 spiegazioni continua a dire b non ci vuole una mente illuminata per capire che non ne uscirete mai.
> è chiaro che tu decidi se ne vale la pena..*chi dovrebbe deciderlo*?


ma che risposta è? che c'entra con quello che ho scritto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quanto al resto, potrebbe non valere la pena andare avanti con quella conversazione allora. da qua a dire che non valga la pena di parlare con quella persona, ce ne passa.


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che risposta è? che c'entra con quello che ho scritto?


tu hai risposto a corno che trovavi un pò arrogante che lui stabilisse dopo un tot di discussioni se vale la pena stare a discutere o no.
io ti ho detto che ovviamente sei tu che lo decidi.
capito?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assurdo... se pago delle conseguenze penali per una mia opinione, non sono libero di professarla, che sia una minchiata o meno. Volevi un esempio, te ne ho fornito uno valido. Potrei fartene molti altri.


Una mazza... la tua liberta' d'espressione non puo' mica andare a ledere gli altri.

Altrimenti arriviamo all'assurdo che quella di Hitler era l'iberta' d'espressione! Che tecnicamente lo era...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo.


beh, è la prima volta che nn siamo d'accordo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









io do fiducia a tutti, nel virtuale e nel reale e mi confronto con tutti, però te l'ho detto, soprattutto su un forum prima mi studio le persone e se mi vale la pena mi ci confronto (infatti sono qui che continuo a parlare con te, a confrontarmi civilmente anche se nn siamo d'accordo... e ora piantala di dire cazz ate, brutta bottegaia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che risposta è? che c'entra con quello che ho scritto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma per questo sono d'accordo, io amo l'ignore ma, _personalmente_, nn l'ho usato con nessuno perché con nessuno ho ritenuto giusto usarlo, piuttosto ignoro le discussioni (o mi ci unisco x svaccarle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu hai risposto a corno che trovavi un pò arrogante che lui stabilisse dopo un tot di discussioni se vale la pena stare a discutere o no.
> io ti ho detto che ovviamente sei tu che lo decidi.
> capito?


no e vedo che anche mi sono spiegata male. ma poco importa.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una mazza... *la tua liberta' d'espressione non puo' mica andare a ledere gli altri.*
> 
> Altrimenti arriviamo all'assurdo che quella di Hitler era l'iberta' d'espressione! Che tecnicamente lo era...


Infatti! a volte però in nome della libertà di espressione ci si concedono libertà non accordate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma per questo sono d'accordo, io amo l'ignore ma, _personalmente_, nn l'ho usato con nessuno perché con nessuno ho ritenuto giusto usarlo, piuttosto ignoro le discussioni (o mi ci unisco x svaccarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi ritiro.
oggi sono ottusa.
ero convinta si parlasse in generale e che il tuo menzionare il forum fosse solo un esempio. 
vado a cercare il tasto ignore per non sentire le puttanate che spara la mia collega.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una mazza... la tua liberta' d'espressione non puo' mica andare a ledere gli altri.
> 
> Altrimenti arriviamo all'assurdo che quella di Hitler era l'iberta' d'espressione! Che tecnicamente lo era...


 Eh no... e chi decide cosa lede chi? Le idee dovrebbero circolare tutte, in una democrazia vera. Volevi un esempio di mancanza di libertà d'espressione, e te l'ho fornito.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma per questo sono d'accordo, io amo l'ignore ma, _personalmente_, nn l'ho usato con nessuno perché con nessuno ho ritenuto giusto usarlo, piuttosto ignoro le discussioni (o mi ci unisco x svaccarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nemmeno io uso l'ignore perchè non ritengo giusto ignorare a priori. se poi una persona dice o scrive una vaccata lo ignoro


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stiam parlando del forum, o in generale? stiamo parlando di una conversazione tra amici o tra ipotetici sconosciuti?
> 
> in quest'ultimo caso, non lo so. e prima di affermare con certezza che per me non ne vale la pena, voglio esserne certa.
> 
> mi è capitato diverse volte di pensare che qualcuno non ne valesse la pena e di ricredermi. e anche il contrario.


 forum,ambito nel quale mi permetto la superficialità del mio giudizio.
se sbaglio pazienza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> forum,ambito nel quale mi permetto la superficialità del mio giudizio.
> se sbaglio pazienza


ribadisco quanto già detto. avevo capito volesse essere un discorso che andava oltre il forum.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ribadisco quanto già detto. avevo capito volesse essere un discorso che andava oltre il forum.


io ho aperto il 3d in relazione alla libertà d'espressione sul forum, ma se si vuole allargare va benissimo


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

ho  capito male.pardon


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi ritiro.
> oggi sono ottusa.
> ero convinta si parlasse in generale e che il tuo menzionare il forum fosse solo un esempio.
> vado a cercare il tasto ignore per non sentire le puttanate che spara la mia collega.


le dinamiche reali sono ben più sfaccettate che di quelle virtuali, il mio discorso era generale con un occhio particolare al virtuale, dove, necessariamente possiamo e dobbiamo comportarci diversamente.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh no... e chi decide cosa lede chi? Le idee dovrebbero circolare tutte, in una democrazia vera. Volevi un esempio di mancanza di libertà d'espressione, e te l'ho fornito.


Bhe' se la tua liberta' d'espressione lede la mia mi pare ci sia ben poco da decidere...

Po i non hai risposto, dove tracci il limite tra la mia liberta' e la tua? O si fa legge del pou' prepotente?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In linea di principio e razionalmente.
> E questo vale quando si fanno discorsi su questioni di principio.
> Ma quando si viene feriti personalmente, colpiti proprio su una cosa che fa male e che si è confidato è normale perdere il controllo.
> Invece c'è chi (io sono una, ma ho visto che qui non son la sola) non reagisce utilizzando la confidenza che ha fatto l'altro per colpire nello stesso modo nel punto più scoperto e sensibile.
> Non è una scelta etica razionale *è proprio un blocco.*



ce l'ho anch'io ma me lo tengo e non desidero essere sbloccata.


----------



## lale75 (3 Febbraio 2009)

il forum secondo me ti consente di esprimere opinioni e confrontarti ad un livello più ampio senza, magari, i preconcetti dovuti al fatto che alle volte se parli con un amico o un conoscente, ad esempio degli argomenti di cui si trattava ieri sul forum, sai già come l'altro la pensa ed eviti l'argomento giusto per non arrivare allo scontro. A me capita con certi parenti: so come loro la pensano su questi argomenti e visto che quando se n'è parlato gli animi si sono accesi, ora evito di entrare uin argomento, tanto io penso a, loro b, così è e così sarà sempre...solo che se mi sento dire da mio cognato certe cazzate razziste finisce che poi lo evito anche solo per andare a bere un aperitivo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> [/b]
> ce l'ho anch'io ma me lo tengo e non desidero essere sbloccata.


 Io vorrei qualche volta sbloccarmi.
Anche perché chi ferisce lo fa sapendo che chi viene ferito non abuserà delle cosa conosciute per fare altrettanto.Una soluzione è non dare armi (ma ci si chiude in se stessi) un'altra è insegnare che se si ferisce si può essere feriti.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io vorrei qualche volta sbloccarmi.
> Anche perché chi ferisce lo fa sapendo che chi viene ferito non abuserà delle cosa conosciute per fare altrettanto.Una soluzione è non dare armi (ma ci si chiude in se stessi) un'altra è insegnare che se si ferisce si può essere feriti.


non dare armi leverebbe senso al forum


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

O non farsi ferire proprio dagli insulti di un imbecille


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dare armi leverebbe senso al forum


 
è vero anche perchè no npuoi sapere a priori se una persona è talmente vile da usare le tue confidenze x ferirti. quindi in teoria dovresti dubitare di tutti


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O non farsi ferire proprio dagli insulti di un imbecille


fosse così facile. ma a volte gli insulti, no nintesi come parolacce, ti toccano dentro. vanno a toccare le tue fragilità ed è x questo che la persona li ha lanciati non x farsi mandare a quel paese ma x lasciarti senza parole


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O non farsi ferire proprio dagli insulti di un imbecille


Questo allora bisognerebbe essere in grado di farlo anche nel reale.
Io solitamente ci riesco. A volte no e non vedo perché cazz0 dovrei subire senza reagire da un merito sconosciuto che non so manco che faccia abbia.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io vorrei qualche volta sbloccarmi.
> Anche perché chi ferisce lo fa sapendo che chi viene ferito non abuserà delle cosa conosciute per fare altrettanto.Una soluzione è non dare armi (ma ci si chiude in se stessi) un'altra è insegnare che se si ferisce si può essere feriti.


non sono qui per insegnare.riconosco di riporre ben poche aspettative in un forum ma comprendo  coloro ne hanno un'idea più elevata.
mi comporto con rispetto e mipiacerebbe riceverlo , se non lo ottengo non me ne cruccio e passo oltre.
qui lo posso e lo voglio fare


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> fosse così facile. ma a volte gli insulti, no nintesi come parolacce, ti toccano dentro. vanno a toccare le tue fragilità ed è x questo che la persona li ha lanciati non x farsi mandare a quel paese ma x lasciarti senza parole





Asudem ha detto:


> Questo allora bisognerebbe essere in grado di farlo anche nel reale.
> Io solitamente ci riesco. A volte no e non vedo perché cazz0 dovrei subire senza reagire da un merito sconosciuto che non so manco che faccia abbia.


Ma io vi capisco... infatti se realmente mi girano rispondo e come rispondo! Lo faccio qua e lo faccio faccia a faccia.

Ma rispondo piu' _all'abuso_ che all'offesa.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io vi capisco... infatti se realmente mi girano rispondo e come rispondo! Lo faccio qua e lo faccio faccia a faccia.
> 
> Ma rispondo piu' _all'abuso_ che all'offesa.


se devo dire la verità a volte certe cattiverie mi lasciano basita, se rivolte a me non saprei cosa rispondere, forse qui ancora meno


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se devo dire la verità a volte certe cattiverie mi lasciano basita, se rivolte a me non saprei cosa rispondere, forse qui ancora meno



Con quello che si vede nel reale non so di che ti stupisci


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' se la tua liberta' d'espressione lede la mia mi pare ci sia ben poco da decidere...
> 
> *Po i non hai risposto, dove tracci il limite tra la mia liberta' e la tua? O si fa legge del pou' prepotente*?


La mia non lede affatto la tua. Non riesco davvero a seguire il tuo percorso logico. Ognuno dovrebbe poter dire ciò che vuole, senza incorrere in reati. Si chiama libertà di espressione.
In democrazia si fa la legge della maggioranza... qualunque essa sia. La minoranza poi, deve essere tutelata nella libertà di esprimere qualunque pensiero.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

c' è poi da dire che spesso chi è meschino si aspetta proprio quel tipo di reazione capovolgendo il tutto con furbizia e malafede.sono trappole goffe ma a volte efficaci
ahimé


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Con quello che si vede nel reale non so di che ti stupisci


io resto attonita di fronte alla cattiveria, sia esse reale che virtuale. non la capisco, non riesco a difendermi. magari urlo x cercare di rispondere ma è solo un nascondere la ferita


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io resto attonita di fronte alla cattiveria, sia esse reale che virtuale. non la capisco, non riesco a difendermi. magari urlo x cercare di rispondere ma è solo un nascondere la ferita


mi preoccuperei di più se uno non si sentisse ferito.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La mia non lede affatto la tua. Non riesco davvero a seguire il tuo percorso logico. Ognuno dovrebbe poter dire ciò che vuole, senza incorrere in reati. Si chiama libertà di espressione.
> In democrazia si fa la legge della maggioranza... qualunque essa sia. La minoranza poi, deve essere tutelata nella libertà di esprimere qualunque pensiero.


può non ledere la mia ma può anche farlo dipende cosa dici e come lo fai. ripeto non si può dire tutto ciò che passa x la testa.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io resto attonita di fronte alla cattiveria, sia esse reale che virtuale. non la capisco, non riesco a difendermi. magari urlo x cercare di rispondere ma è solo un nascondere la ferita


 Il brutto della "cattiveria" è che tende sempre ad abbassarti al suo livello. E non è mica facile difendersi... ti sottrae il calore.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> può non ledere la mia ma può anche farlo dipende cosa dici e come lo fai. *ripeto non si può dire tutto ciò che passa x la testa*.


Non sono d'accordo, se si parla di democrazia. In democrazia ogni idea deve poter essere espressa. Dai, è la base dell'illuminismo.
Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di non dichiararsi davvero democratici, se si sostiene ciò che tu dici. Non c'è mica nulla di male.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La mia non lede affatto la tua. Non riesco davvero a seguire il tuo percorso logico. Ognuno dovrebbe poter dire ciò che vuole, senza incorrere in reati. Si chiama libertà di espressione.
> In democrazia si fa la legge della maggioranza... qualunque essa sia. La minoranza poi, deve essere tutelata nella libertà di esprimere qualunque pensiero.


Pero' pero' pero', andiamoci piano eh ... e' liberta' finche' non s'incappa nella diffamazione, l'ingiuria e la privacy, questo lo dice l'articolo 21 della nostra Costituzione

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libert...siero#L.27art._21_della_Costituzione_italiana​


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La mia non lede affatto la tua. Non riesco davvero a seguire il tuo percorso logico.* Ognuno dovrebbe poter dire ciò che vuole, senza incorrere in reati*. Si chiama libertà di espressione.
> In democrazia si fa la legge della maggioranza... qualunque essa sia. La minoranza poi, deve essere tutelata nella libertà di esprimere qualunque pensiero.


 Dov'è questa libertà se per sentirmi libera devo poter esprimere i miei sentimenti ed eventi senza temere di incorrere in chi li usa contro di me e tu per sentirti libero devi poter usare le mie confidenze e sentimenti per ferirmi senza incorrere in rimprovero, disistima e/o ban?


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se si parla di democrazia. In democrazia ogni idea deve poter essere espressa. Dai, è alla base dell'illuminismo.
> Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di non dichiararsi davvero democratici, se si sostiene ciò che tu dici. Non c'è mica nulla di male.


ti faccio un esempio: lds ha dichiarato che i violentatri di Guidonia andrebbero chiusi in un cudo di 2mtx1, al buio, a pane e acqua. tutti l'hanno attaccato di brutto dandogli dell'incivile, questa allora è democrazia? Oppure, ancora, io ho detto che molti rom rubano e sono stata attaccata come razzista e segnalata allo Staff. Ovviamente non mi interessa riprendere tali argomenti ma ne converrai che tali opinioni non sono state accettate


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se si parla di democrazia. In democrazia ogni idea deve poter essere espressa. Dai, è la base dell'illuminismo.
> Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di non dichiararsi davvero democratici, se si sostiene ciò che tu dici. Non c'è mica nulla di male.


io non ho problemi ad ammettere che non sono per la demcrazia assoluta


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' pero' pero', andiamoci piano eh ... e' liberta' finche' non s'incappa nella diffamazione, l'ingiuria e la privacy, questo lo dice l'articolo 21 della nostra Costituzione
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libert...siero#L.27art._21_della_Costituzione_italiana​


 Ho parlato di insulti? Mi sembra abbia parlato di idee.... non capisco davvero.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho problemi ad ammettere che non sono per la demcrazia assoluta


 Cazzo!!!! Evviva la franchezza e la sincerità!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' pero' pero', andiamoci piano eh ... e' liberta' finche' non s'incappa nella diffamazione, l'ingiuria e la privacy, questo lo dice l'articolo 21 della nostra Costituzione
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libert...siero#L.27art._21_della_Costituzione_italiana​


 è chiaro che chi parla si assume piena responsabilità di quel che dice.ma per principio lo si fa parlare 
anche non approvando i contenuti ma facendo di tutto perché lo si possa fare liberamente (ancora voltaire)


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho parlato di insulti? Mi sembra abbia parlato di idee.... non capisco davvero.



bhè ma scusa, allora torniamo al discorso che facevi prima con lettrice.
uno che dice che i neri sono inferiori esprime una sua opinione ma contemporaneamente un insulto


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che chi parla si assume piena responsabilità di quel che dice.*ma per principio lo si fa parlare *
> *anche non approvando i contenuti ma facendo di tutto perché lo si possa fare liberamente (ancora voltaire*)


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se si parla di democrazia. In democrazia ogni idea deve poter essere espressa. Dai, è la base dell'illuminismo.
> Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di non dichiararsi davvero democratici, se si sostiene ciò che tu dici. Non c'è mica nulla di male.


Inoltre se x dirti che no nsono d'accordo con te io utilizzo le tue vicende personali che tu mi hai confidato permetterai di dire che è scorretto


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè ma scusa, allora torniamo al discorso che facevi prima con lettrice.
> uno che dice che i neri sono inferiori esprime una sua opinione ma contemporaneamente un insulto


 Assolutamente no. Esprime un'idea. A mio modo di vedere totalmente sbagliata. In realtà insulta se stesso, dicendo una cosa poco intelligente perchè basata sul nulla. Ma deve poterla esprimere.


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Esprime un'idea. A mio modo di vedere totalmente sbagliata. In realtà insulta se stesso, dicendo una cosa poco intelligente perchè basata sul nulla. *Ma deve poterla esprimere*.


ma così siamo condannati ad ascoltare una marea di cazza te


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Inoltre se x dirti che no nsono d'accordo con te io utilizzo le tue vicende personali che tu mi hai confidato permetterai di dire che è scorretto


 Ma cosa c'entrano le vicende personali? Ma capisci di cosa sto parlando?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma così siamo condannati ad ascoltare una marea di cazza te


 Hai centrato il problema della democrazia... la cosa più grave però, è che molte cazzate diventano maggioranza.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Esprime un'idea. A mio modo di vedere totalmente sbagliata. In realtà insulta se stesso, dicendo una cosa poco intelligente perchè basata sul nulla. Ma deve poterla esprimere.


allora, come diceva Lettrice, anche Hitler aveva tutta la libertà di affermare (parliamo solo delle idee sia chiaro!) che gli ebrei erano esseri inferiori da sterminare? secondo me no!


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano le vicende personali? Ma capisci di cosa sto parlando?


certo che ho capito. ma qui dentro si è utilizzato il ban anche x questo. e lo trovo giusto. non è una limitazione della libertà


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Esprime un'idea. A mio modo di vedere totalmente sbagliata. In realtà insulta se stesso, dicendo una cosa poco intelligente perchè basata sul nulla. Ma deve poterla esprimere.


e cos'è un insulto allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





che molte opinioni siano un insulto all'intelligenza è palese ma allora poni troppe sfumature al discorso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ti faccio un esempio: lds ha dichiarato che i violentatri di Guidonia andrebbero chiusi in un cudo di 2mtx1, al buio, a pane e acqua. tutti l'hanno attaccato di brutto dandogli dell'incivile, questa allora è democrazia? Oppure, ancora, io ho detto che molti rom rubano e sono stata attaccata come razzista e segnalata allo Staff. Ovviamente non mi interessa riprendere tali argomenti ma ne converrai che tali opinioni non sono state accettate


nn entro nel merito dei due fatti sopra esposti, ma il fatto che le opinioni nn siano accettate nn vuol dire che nn debbano essere rispettate, tu hai espresso un concetto e io nn lo condivido... la libertà di espressione finisce quando, dopo aver detto del cubo, si augura ad un utente di beccare gli stupratori sotto casa.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora, come diceva Lettrice, anche Hitler aveva tutta la libertà di affermare (parliamo solo delle idee sia chiaro!) che gli ebrei erano esseri inferiori da sterminare? secondo me no!


 La democrazia vera è un contenitore vuoto. Va riempito di etica e morali, sempre mutevoli secondo il volere del popolo.
Hitler ha vinto elezioni democratiche con idee folli, ma evidentemente sentite come proprie dalla maggioranza del popolo tedesco.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La democrazia vera è un contenitore vuoto. Va riempito di etica e morali, sempre mutevoli secondo il volere del popolo.
> * Hitler ha vinto elezioni democratiche con idee folli, ma evidentemente sentite come proprie dalla maggioranza del popolo tedesco*.


cazz0, c'hai ragione.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e cos'è un insulto allora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nessuna sfumatura credimi. Il discorso è chiaro, e sta alla base del'Illuminismo. A meno che non si voglia sostenere che Voltaire non fosse democratico.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho problemi ad ammettere che non sono per la demcrazia assoluta



Manco io.

Lavorate schiavi


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è chiaro che chi parla si assume piena responsabilità di quel che dice.ma per principio lo si fa parlare
> anche non approvando i contenuti ma facendo di tutto perché lo si possa fare liberamente (ancora voltaire)


Chiaro! Io combatto la tua idea, che e' diversa dalla mia,  ma sono pronto a battermi fino al prezzo della mia vita perche' tu, la tua idea,  possa esprimerla liberamente.


Purtroppo c'e' un sottilissimo filo che divide la Liberta' dal Libertinaggio ... e qui molte volte si e' spezzatto.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La democrazia vera è un contenitore vuoto. Va riempito di etica e morali, sempre mutevoli secondo il volere del popolo.
> Hitler ha vinto elezioni democratiche con idee folli, ma evidentemente sentite come proprie dalla maggioranza del popolo tedesco.


allora se la democrazia è permettere le farneticazioni di un pazzo che hanno portato allo sterminio di milioni di persone mi permetto di dire che è sbagliata!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La democrazia vera è un contenitore vuoto. Va riempito di etica e morali, sempre mutevoli secondo il volere del popolo.
> Hitler ha vinto elezioni democratiche con idee folli, ma evidentemente sentite come proprie dalla maggioranza del popolo tedesco.


Comunque la democrazia l'hai tirata fuori tu.

Io parlavo di liberta' d'espressione. Inoltre in Democrazia si sono democratimante messe appunto delle leggi, per cui non puoi uccidere etc etc.

La democrazia in quanto contenitore vuoto da riempire contiene anche la costituzione.


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *La democrazia vera è un contenitore vuoto. Va riempito di etica e morali, sempre mutevoli secondo il volere del popolo.*
> Hitler ha vinto elezioni democratiche con idee folli, ma evidentemente sentite come proprie dalla maggioranza del popolo tedesco.


c'è un esempio di democrazia recente: quel coglione del vescovo lefrediano che ha affermato che i gas servivano per disinfettare.
ecco...ciascuno può dire la minchiata che vuole, e ciascuno è legittimato a esprire il proprio dissenso.
sembrerebbe perfetto....cos'è che non funziona?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Comunque la democrazia l'hai tirata fuori tu*.
> 
> *Io parlavo di liberta' d'espressione*. Inoltre in Democrazia si sono democratimante messe appunto delle leggi, per cui non puoi uccidere etc etc.
> 
> La democrazia in quanto contenitore vuoto da riempire contiene anche la costituzione.


Che non c'entra nulla con la democrazia, vero? 
E allora...? Guarda che la costituzione garantisce la libertà di espressione. Anche se con una (spiegabile) eccezione.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è un esempio di democrazia recente: quel coglione del vescovo lefrediano che ha affermato che i gas servivano per disinfettare.
> ecco...ciascuno può dire la minchiata che vuole, e ciascuno è legittimato a esprire il proprio dissenso.
> sembrerebbe perfetto....*cos'è che non funziona*?


 Nulla. Ha detto la sua... io non sono affatto d'accordo con lui. Ma sono favorevole al fatto che possa dirla.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è un esempio di democrazia recente: quel coglione del vescovo lefrediano che ha affermato che i gas servivano per disinfettare.
> ecco...ciascuno può dire la minchiata che vuole, e ciascuno è legittimato a esprire il proprio dissenso.
> * sembrerebbe perfetto....cos'è che non funziona?*


la democrazia


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nulla. Ha detto la sua... io non sono affatto d'accordo con lui. Ma sono favorevole al fatto che possa dirla.


io posso anche dire che 2+2 faccia 5 ma così non è. questa non è una sua opinione, è un falso storico


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la democrazia


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la democrazia


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che non c'entra nulla con la democrazia, vero?
> E allora...? Guarda che la costituzione garantisce la libertà di espressione. Anche con una (spiegabile) eccezione.



Si ma ti mette i limiti per cui tu non puoi andare in giro a dire che i negri sono infeririori.

Sganciati un attimo dalla tua teoria perche' e' fallimentare quanto la democrazia.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io posso anche dire che 2+2 faccia 5 ma così non è. questa non è una sua opinione, è un falso storico


 E allora? Puoi dirla comunque... ehi, queste sono le basi, ed hanno più di due secoli.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma ti mette i limiti per cui tu non puoi andare in giro a dire che i negri sono infeririori.
> 
> Sganciati un attimo dalla tua teoria *perche' e' fallimentare quanto la democrazia*.


Non è vero, citami dove lo dice.
E' una tua idea (per me assurda) ma voglio che tu la esprima senza conseguenze penali!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E allora? *Puoi dirla comunque*... ehi, queste sono le basi, ed hanno più di due secoli.


 ma poi ne paghi le conseguenze...


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma poi ne paghi le conseguenze...


 Perchè non siamo in democrazia vera. Vabbè, inutile continuare... chi vuole si rilegga qualcosa degli illuministi.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Perchè non siamo in democrazia vera*. Vabbè, inutile continuare... chi vuole si rilegga qualcosa degli illuministi.


e già fa tutti 'sti danni...figuriamoci se lo fosse


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e già fa tutti 'sti danni...figuriamoci se lo fosse


 Concordo... infatti non sono molto democratico.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non siamo in democrazia vera. Vabbè, inutile continuare... chi vuole si rilegga qualcosa degli illuministi.


 
sia chiaro che ho capito il tuo discorso. ma non concordo. anche perchè certe tesi possono provocare reazioni pesanti. ad es. se io dico i negri sono inferiori tale affermazione può portare al passo successivo eliminiamo gli esseri inferiori....se tutte queste tesi vengono permesse in quanto opinioni il passo dall'affermazione all'azione può essere purtroppo breve. ecco perchè, secondo me, è giusto bloccarle sul nascere


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

_Art 3

Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignita' sociale e sono uguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione..._

Se io dico i negri sono inferiori cosa sto facendo?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sia chiaro che ho capito il tuo discorso. ma non concordo. anche perchè certe tesi possono provocare reazioni pesanti. ad es. se io dico i negri sono inferiori tale affermazione può portare al passo successivo eliminiamo gli esseri inferiori....se tutte queste tesi vengono permesse in quanto opinioni il passo dall'affermazione all'azione può essere purtroppo breve. ecco perchè, secondo me, è giusto bloccarle sul nascere


 Sono d'accordo con te. Stavo cercando di dire cos'è la democrazia vera, non la auspicavo. Non siamo realmente democratici... ormai è sempre più una parola vuota. Ma forse è il segno dei tempi... va bene così.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Art 3_
> 
> _Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignita' sociale e sono uguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione..._
> 
> Se io dico i negri sono inferiori cosa sto facendo?


Non stai ledendo i diritti prescritti da questo articolo, mi sembra evidente. Dire che sono meno intelligenti è una cosa, privarli per questo dei diritti basilari prescritti dalla costituzione un'altra.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Stavo cercando di dire cos'è la democrazia vera, non la auspicavo. Non siamo realmente democratici... ormai è sempre più una parola vuota. Ma forse è il segno dei tempi... va bene così.


ma forse è giusto così. la storia ci ha dimostrato che l'essere umano può avere una natura aberrante, forse è meglio un briciolo di libertà in -


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Stavo cercando di dire cos'è la democrazia vera, non la auspicavo. Non siamo realmente democratici... ormai è sempre più una parola vuota. Ma forse è il segno dei tempi... va bene così.


 bè, se era questo il punto allora non avevo capito io.
pensavo si parlasse di libertà d'espressione e di un contesto reale, non teorico, d'azione.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, se era questo il punto allora non avevo capito io.
> pensavo si parlasse di libertà d'espressione e di un contesto reale, non teorico, d'azione.


il mio intento era libertà di espressione qui sul forum, ma si è passati al reale ed infine al teorico. ma va bene, è, comunque lo si voglia indagare, un argomento interessante


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma forse è giusto così. la storia ci ha dimostrato che l'essere umano può avere una natura aberrante, forse è meglio un briciolo di libertà in -


 Chissà... globalmente forse si. Quello che conta e come ci si sente e si vive. La libertà del singolo, quella che parte prima di tutto da dentro, dal proprio sistema di valori.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bè, se era questo il punto allora non avevo capito io.
> pensavo si parlasse di libertà d'espressione e di un contesto reale, non teorico, d'azione.


 E' assolutamente reale. Che poi non sia realizzata compiutamente come idea, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non stai ledendo i diritti prescritti da questo articolo, mi sembra evidente. Dire che sono meno intelligenti è una cosa, privarli per questo dei diritti basilari prescritti dalla costituzione un'altra.



Spiegami una cosa ... sono meno intelligenti in quanto neri, o ci sono persone non intelligenti anche tra loro?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spiegami una cosa ... sono meno intelligenti in quanto neri, o ci sono persone non intelligenti anche tra loro?


Ma che domande fai? Era un esempio e l'ho precisato... per me è una gigantesca cazzata. 
Spiegami una cosa... sei faziosa quando scrivi certe cose? Rassomigli sinistramente ad un troll, a volte.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> il mio intento era libertà di espressione qui sul forum, ma si è passati al reale ed infine al teorico. ma va bene, è, comunque lo si voglia indagare, un argomento interessante


 ... ma troppo ampio!!
Comunque le mie osservazioni nascevano in riferimento ad un forum come alla vita quotidiana, dove la libertà DEVE essere limitata perchè tutti siano liberi, anche se sembra un ossimoro. 
Perchè, come ho detto, essere sia liberi di parlare senza essere offesi sia liberi di offendere senza essere ripresi, è utopia. 
La democrazia, o meglio, la libertà d'espressione, non potrà mai essere totale, nella realtà (forum incluso) e ogni discorso che descriva un percorso ideale è illusorio.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non stai ledendo i diritti prescritti da questo articolo, mi sembra evidente. Dire che sono meno intelligenti è una cosa, privarli per questo dei diritti basilari prescritti dalla costituzione un'altra.



Che e' esattamente quello che ti ho detto io all'inizio di questo thread quando ti ho detto che puoi dire che i neri sono inferiori o piu' stupidi e tu hai detto che incappavi in reato d'opinione.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' assolutamente reale. Che poi non sia realizzata compiutamente come idea, è un altro discorso.


 non è mai reale nè realizzabile. 
il perchè lo detto, ma lo ripeto.
Ipotizzo A e B.
A vuole essere libero di esprimere i suoi sentimenti, ma che questi non siano usati 'contro' di lui. B vuol essere libero di usare le informazioni su A e quindi anche di offenderlo e usarle contro di lui. 
Non potranno mai essere liberi entrambi totalmente. O uno si farà limitare del tutto o entrambi in parte.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Art 3
> 
> Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignita' sociale e sono uguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione..._
> 
> Se io dico i negri sono inferiori cosa sto facendo?





moltimodi ha detto:


> Non stai ledendo i diritti prescritti da questo articolo, mi sembra evidente. Dire che sono meno intelligenti è una cosa, privarli per questo dei diritti basilari prescritti dalla costituzione un'altra.


e no, se dici che sono inferiori ne ledi la dignità sociale (e personale aggiungo io) soprattutto in base a questo articolo perchè non stai dicendo quel nero è inferiore, ma tutti raggruppandoli per razza ...... insomma ti manca mettergli su qualche leggina razziale e hai fatto tutto quel che questo articolo vieta


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che e' esattamente quello che ti ho detto io all'inizio di questo thread quando ti ho detto che puoi dire che i neri sono inferiori.


 Postami dove lo hai detto.
In ogni caso, sei troppo bastian contraria...


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai? Era un esempio e l'ho precisato... per me è una gigantesca cazzata.
> Spiegami una cosa... sei faziosa quando scrivi certe cose? *Rassomigli sinistramente ad un troll, a volte*.








  eppure lo sai ... anche se nel tempo ci siamo un po allontanati.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Postami dove lo hai detto.
> In ogni caso, sei troppo bastian contraria...



Senti chi parla


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e no, se dici che sono inferiori ne ledi la dignità sociale (e personale aggiungo io) soprattutto in base a questo articolo perchè non stai dicendo quel nero è inferiore, ma tutti raggruppandoli per razza ...... insomma ti manca mettergli su qualche leggina razziale e hai fatto tutto quel che questo articolo vieta


Ho capito solo una cosa... di certi argomenti è impossibile discutere su un forum.


----------



## brugola (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho capito solo una cosa... di certi argomenti è impossibile discutere su un forum.


ma no perchè??
invece è possibilissimo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> eppure lo sai ... anche se nel tempo ci siamo un po allontanati.


 Non hai risposto... che senso ha la tua domanda? Sembra solo provocatoria, ed è inutile che mi fai così col ditino.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti chi parla


 Ti ucciderei per quanto ti amo!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ucciderei per quanto ti amo!



Ti mostro le tette?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no perchè??
> invece è possibilissimo.



Forse e' meglio altrimenti finiremmo a coltello


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti mostro le tette?


 E c'è da chiederlo? Cosa stai aspettando?


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho capito solo una cosa... di certi argomenti è impossibile discutere su un forum.


ma sarai antipatico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





oggi mi stavo anche divertendo con la retorica


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *ma sarai antipatico*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Molto.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma sarai antipatico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beata... a me stava partendo un embolo


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse e' meglio altrimenti finiremmo a coltello


ma va la


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beata... a me stava partendo un embolo


perchè?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che avete combinato nelle pagine centrali?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non mi vuol far vedere le tette...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Democrazia: non essendosi potuto fare in modo che quel che è giusto fosse forte, si è fatto in modo che quel che è forte fosse giusto. Blaise Pascal


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Democrazia: non essendosi potuto fare in modo che quel che è giusto fosse forte, si è fatto in modo che quel che è forte fosse giusto. Blaise Pascal


ORA scatta la rissa!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ORA scatta la rissa!


cazzi vostri!


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ORA scatta la rissa!


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzi vostri!


 CHE FAI BUTTI IL SASSO E RITRAI LA MANO? Finirai la rissa insieme a noi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma chi me l'ha fatto fare a me di aprire sto 3d?


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi vuol far vedere le tette...


sarai scostumato a chiederle di mostrarti le tette in pubblico?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Febbraio 2009)

In conclusione andate tutti a cagare!

A me non frega una mazza della vostra opinione!

Dio ha fatto bene a scrivere le tavole delle legge... 10 comandamenti ovunque ti giri te la butta nel chiulo! E pace!

Ha detto la vuoi sta mela? Mangiala pure, poi ti faro' partorire nel sangue!

Che in pratica e' il primo modello di democrazia


----------



## Mari' (3 Febbraio 2009)

*Per quanto mi riguarda*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non hai risposto... che senso ha la tua domanda? Sembra solo provocatoria, ed è inutile che mi fai così col ditino.



IO, non giudico mai per sesso, per nazionalita',  lingua, religione o per condizioni personali o sociali ... perche' davanti a me  vedo solo delle persone.

Comunque non fa niente.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Febbraio 2009)

Non ho letto tutte le 18 pagine, secondo me però libertà di espressione non vuol dire maleducazione e prepotenza.


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti degli ultimi giorni vi chiedo: in cosa consiste, secondo voi, la libertà di espressione? quando ve ne sentite privati?


non me ne sento mai privato, posso però ESSERNE privato...ma la mia libertà rimane...e credo che sia anche un concetto da valutare anche di volta in volta...


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In teoria.
> In pratica abbiamo una Costituzione che indica chiaramente i principi a cui si ispira e se, secondo la Carta Fondamentale, non sono consentite discriminazioni per sesso, razza, religione, condizioni sociali, non possono essere sostenuti, pure insultando (e qui si va contro le regole della netiquette e del forum), pareri che vadano contro le leggi vigenti.


 ti devo fare un appunto ed un esempio esplicativo...l'aborto era illegale e secondo il tuo ragionamento il parere favorevole sarebbe andato contro la legge vigente all'epoca. ecccc...


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> e infatti io in questo preciso momento storico non mi sento di vivere in una vera democrazia.


 puoi scegliere....in germania dal 1933 al 1945 oppure in russia nel'800 (ma anche negli anni '70). che faccio aziono  la macchina del tempo? ti ci mando?


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche perché certe offese dette di persona avrebbero come conseguenza una denuncia o... un pugno sul naso...


 la solita guerrafondaia...


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e io che ne so se la persona con cui parlo è una persona "con cui vale la pena"?
> tra l'altro mi sembra un po' presuntuoso come ragionamento


concordo.


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che altro diresti una minchiata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 corretto, ma almeno il buongusto di dire che si aveva ragione nel farlo...(dipende comunque ANCHE dalle situazioni)


----------



## Old giulia (3 Febbraio 2009)

.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> ti devo fare un appunto ed un esempio esplicativo...l'aborto era illegale e secondo il tuo ragionamento il parere favorevole sarebbe andato contro la legge vigente all'epoca. ecccc...


 Non era incostituzionale era solo illegale.
Se fosse facile legiferare applicando con certezza i principi non ci sarebbero più leggi da scrivere e i costituzionalisti sarebbero disoccupati.


----------



## Old Aleluja (3 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era incostituzionale era solo illegale.
> Se fosse facile legiferare applicando con certezza i principi non ci sarebbero più leggi da scrivere e i costituzionalisti sarebbero disoccupati.


mmmmmm...in effetti...


----------



## Nobody (4 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO, non giudico mai per sesso, per nazionalita', lingua, religione o per condizioni personali o sociali ... perche' davanti a me vedo solo delle persone.
> 
> Comunque non fa niente.


 Diminuisci quell'IO, perchè è evidente che è così ipertrofico da non farti capire che anche un elementare esempio non coincide necessariamente con un opinione.
Evidentemente non giudichi il tuo prossimo secondo i sottoinsiemi da te citati, lo giudichi e basta.


----------



## Cat (5 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti degli ultimi giorni vi chiedo: in cosa consiste, secondo voi, la libertà di espressione? quando ve ne sentite privati?


 
Alla luce del tuo comportamento ti chiederei di rispondere alla domanda che tu hai posto agli utenti di questo forum.


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

alfonso ha detto:


> Alla luce del tuo comportamento ti chiederei di rispondere alla domanda che tu hai posto agli utenti di questo forum.


 bellissimo il nick di coppia ...fra pochi giorni è san valentino.
auguri


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

alfonso ha detto:


> Alla luce del tuo comportamento ti chiederei di rispondere alla domanda che tu hai posto agli utenti di questo forum.


 
"a volte credo sia normale che i toni si infiammino, specie su certi temi, l'importante è no ntrascendere. Non si tratta di far cambiare idea a qualcuno ma di spiegare perchè io la vedo così, se si arriva ad un "ho capito il tuo ragionamento, ma la vedo in maniera differente" è già un ottimo risultato. Io mi sento privata della mia libertà quando si arriva ad un punto tale che non puoi + parlare, ma devi urlare perchè altrimenti gli altri non ti sentono perchè urlano tutti + di te. non so se sono stata chiara... "

questo è quanto ho scritto a pag. 1. Per me la libertà di parola è poter esprimere le mie opinioni senza essere zittita ma nel pieno rispetto della sensibilità e delle opinioni altrui. e tu/voi, invece, come la vedi/vedete?


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bellissimo il nick di coppia ...fra pochi giorni è san valentino.
> auguri


vuoi che lo mettiamo anche noi??
nick di minni e brugola


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Febbraio 2009)

Nick di Sole e Luna!


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi che lo mettiamo anche noi??
> nick di minni e brugola


 no


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non sono particolarmente democratico... la maggioranza di solito ha torto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


 Io son già pronta in coppia
P/R


----------



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io son già pronta in coppia
> P/R


 sì ma a miciolidia non gliene cala


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

*medu'*



Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma a miciolidia non gliene cala


 
bestiaccia di una biforcuta ad Arte...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io son già pronta in coppia
> P/R


 
bellina lei...


----------



## brugola (5 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bestiaccia di una biforcuta ad Arte...


 
medù??


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> medù??


yehaaa


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2009)

mii che sete che mi hai messo...


----------

